# Co-angler needed



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I need a co-angler for the GLLS on the 6th and 20th out of west harbor. If interested you must have your own gear. Thanks.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

carpman! It'll be good to have another ogf member at the series! I'll be there in a sharpnack vehicle in a white and blue Skeeter! Give me a shout when ya see me!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I'll be there too.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I have fished 2 already by myself. I need another guy in the boat with me. Its hard fishing that alone. I am in a 619.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Im trying to remember the 619.....is it burgandy? I remember the two guys that came in the new white 621....lol.....not a 619 though I dont think....I'll say something to a buddy of mine who may be looking for a partner and has been wanting to fish the glls....he is also an ogf member!


----------



## speck662 (Aug 10, 2008)

Carpman I would be interested in fishing with you. I've talked about doing it for a long time just could not find a partner either.. I've talked about doing it for a long time just cannot find partner either. Send me a message and we can talk about it some more


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

It's the burgundy one, def not a new 621 lol.

I have found a partner for the remainder of the season I believe. If anything changes I will let you guys know. 

Thanks for all the replies. Guess I should have asked at the start of the series, probably would have done better in the first two. 

Thanks guys.


----------

